# Snowboard stolen @Reno



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Just got in to board at Tahoe, and some jacked my board bag (bright blue plaid Dakine low roller) off the luggage rack before i could get to it.

If someone around reno/Tahoe sees a 2010/2011 Raygun 161 with an Austin Tricyclist sticker on it- report them/post back/whatever u can, im pretty sure im the only one thatd put that kinda sticker on a snowboard...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Luggage rack from where? The Airport? Sorry man.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm assuming you reported it to the airport?

Call and report it to the local police as well. If you have the serial number on hand (etched somewhere in between or near the bindings, hopefully you wrote it down somewhere) give them that too in case the douche tries to sell it to a shop or at a ski expo.

Maybe it was Gunnar Thorngren. Asshat.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Luggage rack from where? The Airport? Sorry man.


yah, from the airport, apparently someone came in n took it off the oversized luggage deal...


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> I'm assuming you reported it to the airport?
> 
> Call and report it to the local police as well. If you have the serial number on hand (etched somewhere in between or near the bindings, hopefully you wrote it down somewhere) give them that too in case the douche tries to sell it to a shop or at a ski expo.
> 
> Maybe it was Gunnar Thorngren. Asshat.


yup, reported it. and i do have the serial - forgot to give that to the police- will do that now. should i post that on here too


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow. I'm so sick of these low life scum that have to steal shit. I hope you end up getting your stuff back. And I hope the person who stole it gets hit by a car and becomes a paraplegic and never gets to snowboard again. FUCKING PUNKS.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

element said:


> yup, reported it. and i do have the serial - forgot to give that to the police- will do that now. should i post that on here too


no, keep that to yourself and the police. that's proof that it's YOUR snowboard.
the general description should be enough for anyone in the area to help.
i hope you get your board back my friend


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

wow from the airport? The nerve of some ppl...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Airports don't usually take too kindly to people doing this. I am pretty sure DIA has cameras on the their luggage pick up areas. Hope you get your board back. That is completely lame.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Would you think that he could hold the airport liable?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

eli783 said:


> Would you think that he could hold the airport liable?


No. Airports are there to stay in business though. Customer's getting ripped off is not something they want to be known for. It can seriously hurt their business. People will choose to avoid flying there. It is likely that the airport has video of the thief and hopefully he/she is caught.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep make a stink and tell them you want the video's from the date\time reviewed and shared with the police...........my guess is airport employee.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Thats sucks man, hopefully security has it on their cameras. I'm flying into Reno on Saturday so this sucks to hear.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

hopefully they grabbed it thinking it was theirs and you'll have it back tonight.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

mjd said:


> hopefully they grabbed it thinking it was theirs and you'll have it back tonight.


that'd be nice - but no such luck thus far. 
Police reports filed w/ serial #'s included. 
In the meantime - keep an eye out for a 161 raygun w/ white weirdassed stickers, matching white k2 bindings... and while we're at it, that blue checker dakine low roler bag por favor. 

I get the feeling that it's already long gone n never coming back tho... 
Watching CL anyhow..


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Did you ever get your board back, or at least some justice?


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

nah, still lookin for that


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That sucks. Usually the airport will have video of everything. In Taiwan someone tried to walk off with my dad's laptop. They looked at the video and he had it back in 15 minutes. Some lady tried to steal it.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

When I landed in Reno on DEC 15, they were checking the name on the board bags with the luggage receipt you showed them.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

element said:


> Just got in to board at Tahoe, and some jacked my board bag (bright blue plaid Dakine low roller) off the luggage rack before i could get to it.
> 
> If someone around reno/Tahoe sees a 2010/2011 Raygun 161 with an Austin Tricyclist sticker on it- report them/post back/whatever u can, im pretty sure im the only one thatd put that kinda sticker on a snowboard...


I used to live in Tahoe and have flown in and out of Reno dozens of times... I know the exact oversized bag area you're talking about and how it is literally right next to the exit doors, which most of the time are not manned by airport personnel.

The (kind of) good news? The airline is liable up to a certain amount, depending on what was in the bag. My buddy had his ski bag stolen in Washington, and the airline paid him in full for their value. Make sure you have a police report, everything is documented, and then make a claim with your flight provider. 

Good luck man.


----------

